
iPhone X review: Early adopting the future - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/11/iphone-x-review-early-adopting-the-future/
======
dandare
I find the two bumps ridiculous. A bump on the back to disturb physical
interaction with the hardware, a bump on the screen to disturb mental
interaction with the software. An ultimate antithesis to Apple's past
leadership in design.

~~~
j-walker
> An ultimate antithesis to Apple's past leadership in design.

Design leadership has been the same for a long time...

[https://www.apple.com/leadership/jonathan-
ive/](https://www.apple.com/leadership/jonathan-ive/)

~~~
cdolan
I think the prior comment references 'leadership' as a status ("Apple is the
Leader in Design"), not a person or position ("Jony Ive leads the design
team").

------
jressey
This is the first I've read of the glass back. Can anyone suggest a purpose
for this other than making it easier to break?

~~~
krishicks
Wireless charging.

~~~
ReverseCold
Fwiw, you can do that with plastic too. It just needs to not be metal.

Then again, $1000 phone probably shouldn't be made of plastic.

